# Laptop suggestions- 75k (URGENT)



## klifford (Feb 11, 2013)

hi guys,
looking for a laptop for around *75k*
requirements:

screen size: 13-14"
lightweight for portability
Ram: 4gb ddr3 at least.
processor: 3rd gen i5 or better
use: mostly education purposes, videos and movies. occasional gaming (fifa and similar)

i have looked at *macbook pro, hp folio 13, hp envy spectre and spectre xt, dell xps14, samsung series 5*. not too keen on lenovo since i hear after sales service is bad.

budget can be extended by 10k. cheaper ones always welcomed 

please suggest something at the earliest! need to buy within this week (15th feb).

thanks you!!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 11, 2013)

Why spend whooping 75k when you are getting everything you need at around 50k??? Seriously man, 75k just for playing fifa and a 14" laptop??????

Check this. But still there are better products than this and that too at more cheaper price.
Dell Inspiron 14z Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## klifford (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks Harsh!
i know what you mean. But my brother is going abroad for education and is very keen on a macbook pro and having had one i have come to dislike the Macbook cause it has limitations compared to windows.
also my brother is big on comparing everything to how the Pro looks. hence the budget!
having said that ill try talking some sense into him since the config of Dell Inspiron 14z is a perfect match.
also just in case i fail i'd like to know what you would suggest in the high budget models (better config of course)
*thanks!!*


----------



## RON28 (Feb 11, 2013)

^^^you had suggested him Ultrabook...which have comparatively weak processor with graphic card..that also with WINDOWS 7 BASIC version...IMO its very expensive for the price tag. 

If you are looking for an ultrabook then this is a sexy laptop,

or else go for a MACBOOK pro.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 11, 2013)

Samsung NP530U4C-S03IN Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph)
HP Envy 4-1002TX Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB 32GB SSD/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

If you value ASS THAT much, you could also go for Harsh's suggestion.


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 11, 2013)

You could always load windows into a macbook and sort out your 'limitations.


----------



## klifford (Feb 11, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> You could always load windows into a macbook and sort out your 'limitations.



Yes. I would like to keep that as a last resort. Basically I am looking for something that could beat the Pro around that budget. if not, i will have no option but to get that!
thanks!


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> You could always load windows into a macbook and sort out your 'limitations.


Windows on Macbook


----------



## klifford (Feb 11, 2013)

thank you n3rd and RON28! i will look at those laptops as well.
anyone has any views on HP FOLIO 13?


----------



## acidCow (Feb 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Windows on Macbook



Err I didn't quite get you? Windows runs quite fine on MacBooks.


----------



## klifford (Feb 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Windows on Macbook



I have a similar view on that . but windows parallel would have to be my last resort.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 11, 2013)

MB Pro comes with Intel 4000 graph doesn't it? The one w/ Nvidia costs what, 1.2 lac?


----------



## klifford (Feb 11, 2013)

I believe Nvidia is available only in the 15" MB pro which is beyond my budget.
As for graphic requirements, i could settle for the basics. if the game doesnt work well, he wont play them. Not a concern for me since he is going for his education! 
And from what i read on the forums here. any laptop is good enough to play 1080p videos.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 11, 2013)

klifford said:


> I believe Nvidia is available only in the 15" MB pro which is beyond my budget.
> As for graphic requirements, i could settle for the basics. if the game doesnt work well, he wont play them. Not a concern for me since he is going for his education!
> And from what i read on the forums here. any laptop is good enough to play 1080p videos.


Yeah my principle is that even if you're not gaming get at least one with a decent graph. Would come in handy once the lappy gets old. IMO anywho.


----------



## klifford (Feb 11, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Yeah my principle is that even if you're not gaming get at least one with a decent graph. Would come in handy once the lappy gets old. IMO anywho.



Message received!
I think i will take him to a store in a couple of days where he could try some of these suggested models hands on and pick what he then wants!
thank you guys!
if there are more suggestions, please keep them coming! its big money, don't want to make a bad decision!


----------



## noob63 (Feb 11, 2013)

you want ultrabook i personally suggest you to check this two Toshiba Satellite U845-S406  & HP ENVY14


----------



## klifford (Feb 11, 2013)

noob63 said:


> you want ultrabook i personally suggest you to check this two Toshiba Satellite U845-S406  & HP ENVY14


thanks! already short listed the hp envy models! i dont think i can trust toshiba for good after sale services though.


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 11, 2013)

MBPs are good laptops. If you can get that, it's amazing. Mac is a brilliant OS as it is, plus for any work that requires windows you can always load it. I don't see the reason to facepalm about it.


----------



## noob63 (Feb 12, 2013)

if ur bro is going for looks then go for mac book or 1 more option is for you try dell xps 14 or xps 13 customize as per ur need . . .


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 12, 2013)

klifford said:


> I have a similar view on that . but windows parallel would have to be my last resort.


 Dual boot?  I thought gtb93 meant to replace os x with windows


----------



## klifford (Feb 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Dual boot?  I thought gtb93 meant to replace os x with windows


gtb93 said *" Mac is a brilliant OS as it is, plus for any work that requires windows you can always load it"* so i believe its about parallel.
buying a mac and using windows as an os is unthinkable!


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 12, 2013)

'course I meant dual-boot .__.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 12, 2013)

klifford said:


> Message received!
> I think i will take him to a store in a couple of days where he could try some of these suggested models hands on and pick what he then wants!
> thank you guys!
> if there are more suggestions, please keep them coming! its big money, don't want to make a bad decision!



Yeah you're better off w/ Vaio - strikes better balance and is affordable too.
Sony VAIO S13126PN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8 Pro/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com
Nvidia GT 640M is just fine and you can overclock it to get 650Mish performance I hear.


----------



## rider (Feb 12, 2013)

Macbook Pro 13" would be the perfect choice. No comparison to its user experience. Mac OS X is the best OS. It has Intel 4000 that is enough to play FIFA 13 in medium settings.


----------



## klifford (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks for the suggestions! just one more thing.
what kind of resolution is best suggested? used to watching blu-ray movies!
is the RAM on the Macbook pro expandable? the US site says it is. nothing mentioned on Indian site though.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 12, 2013)

Mac OSX is terribly overrated (doesn't mean it's bad, I like it) and limited. It's mostly the placebo effect that comes with apple products IMO. MBP has quite good battery life and fine build though.


----------



## rider (Feb 12, 2013)

klifford said:


> thanks for the suggestions! just one more thing.
> what kind of resolution is best suggested? used to watching blu-ray movies!
> is the RAM on the Macbook pro expandable? the US site says it is. nothing mentioned on Indian site though.



Best resolution for watching blur-ray is 1080p screen and above. For all your queries regarding to macbook you have to contact customer care number that is 18004254646.



n3rd said:


> Mac OSX is terribly overrated (doesn't mean it's bad, I like it) and limited. It's mostly the placebo effect that comes with apple products IMO. MBP has quite good battery life and fine build though.



Because it deserves. Not quite placebo effect. It has better environment, response and is much much secure than windows.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 12, 2013)

rider said:


> Because it deserves. Not quite placebo effect. It has better environment, response and is much much secure than windows.



Secure because there are FAR less apps and users in Mac primarily. Most viruses/malwares obviously target windows. I'm less likely to infected if I hardly install third party apps in Windows too. And If I need good security despite overwhelmingly poor app compatibility, I might as well stick with Linux.

Any reasonably advanced user might find OSX incredibly limiting.


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 12, 2013)

OSX is brilliant. Like rider mentioned, the look, environment, response, security, and it's worth the money you spend on it.
To make it better, the laptop build itself is pretty good, great battery life, portability etc. Retina screen is err..yummy.
Anywho, let the OP decide what he wants, if he prefers mac then it's great to go for an MBP. If he doesn't prefer mac, there's no point in the whole discussion itself.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 13, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> OSX is brilliant. Like rider mentioned, the look, environment, response, security, and it's worth the money you spend on it.
> To make it better, the laptop build itself is pretty good, great battery life, portability etc. Retina screen is err..yummy.
> Anywho, let the OP decide what he wants, if he prefers mac then it's great to go for an MBP. If he doesn't prefer mac, there's no point in the whole discussion itself.



The point is he wants to play fifa. Then he'll either have to install emulator or dual boot windows. Then whats the point of having mac osx?



Gtb93 said:


> OSX is brilliant. Like rider mentioned, the look, environment, response, security, and it's worth the money you spend on it.
> To make it better, the laptop build itself is pretty good, great battery life, portability etc. Retina screen is err..yummy.
> Anywho, let the OP decide what he wants, if he prefers mac then it's great to go for an MBP. If he doesn't prefer mac, there's no point in the whole discussion itself.



The point is he wants to play fifa. Then he'll either have to install emulator or dual boot windows. Then whats the point of having mac osx?



RON28 said:


> ^^^you had suggested him Ultrabook...which have comparatively weak processor with graphic card..that also with WINDOWS 7 BASIC version...IMO its very expensive for the price tag.
> 
> If you are looking for an ultrabook then this is a sexy laptop,
> 
> or else go for a MACBOOK pro.



Well he asked for a 13" 14" inch laptop along with portability. Thats why I suggested him that


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 13, 2013)

Y500 ~ 65k, 
Ci7, 8 gb ram, 2gb gddr5 650m


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

Where is your brother going and how long would he be gone? if he is leaving in a couple of months for a longer stay then its better to buy the laptop in that country for warranty reasons. not sure if any other company provides international warranty other than Apple. also it would be cheaper to buy the laptop if he is going to the US.


----------



## klifford (Feb 13, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Where is your brother going and how long would he be gone? if he is leaving in a couple of months for a longer stay then its better to buy the laptop in that country for warranty reasons. not sure if any other company provides international warranty other than Apple. also it would be cheaper to buy the laptop if he is going to the US.



he is going to the US. but he'll be gone only for 10-12 months. so he'll be using it here for large part of the laptops life. hence we wanted to buy here for warranty reasons! and he starts his schedule a day after he reaches, so wanted to avoid the hassle of buying there.

@nickaustin- y500 is 2.7 kg! portability is top priority!!


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 14, 2013)

klifford said:


> @nickaustin- y500 is 2.7 kg! portability is top priority!!



Then go for z500, Ci5, 2gb ddr3, 6gb ram etc, arnd 2.2 kgs and thin


----------



## klifford (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the suggestions.
Bought a macbook pro for my bro and a samsung np530 for myself!!
Liked the hp envy 1102tx better but left it for the reflective screen and touchpad.
Thank you all!!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ Congrats.. now .. Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## klifford (Feb 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Congrats.. now .. Pics or it didn't happen


hahaha! shall do that.
will get the samsung today by delivery. shall post then!


----------



## klifford (Feb 17, 2013)

there yo go. Evidence!


----------

